# 350 kW Servomotor?



## Borsti (7 Februar 2007)

Hallöchen.

Ich hab eine kleine Frage.
Und zwar spielen wir zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken, ein paar 350 kW Gleichstrommotoren zu ersetzen. Meine Kollegen wollen es mit Drehströmern versuchen, allerdings bin ich der Meinung, daß diese im unteren Drehzahlbereich nicht genug Leistung bringen (Deshalb sind zZ auch Gleichströmer verbaut). 
Ich hab dann mal den Vorschlag gemacht, mit den Gedanken Richtung Servomotoren zu gehen. Allerdings finde ich keine in dieser Größenordnung.

Bei Siemens finde ich maximal 215kW Motoren. Bei Rexroth, ABB, Groschopp, Elau, Fanuc, Parker, SEW, Lenze sowie Allen Bradley hab ich auch nix in der Größenordnung gefunden.
Daher die Frage, gibt es überhaupt Servos in der Größe und wenn ja von wem?
Es steht nur ein normales 400V Netz zur verfügung. Die 350 kW sind jetzt auch nicht bindend, also bisschen mehr, oder weniger sind auch nicht das Problem.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Februar 2007)

Borsti schrieb:


> Ich hab dann mal den Vorschlag gemacht, mit den Gedanken Richtung Servomotoren zu gehen. Allerdings finde ich keine in dieser Größenordnung.



Was ist denn die niedrigste Geschwindigkeit ?

Mit Resolver und Vector - Umrichter solltest du auch Assynchronmotore mit niedrigen Drehzahlen fahren können.

Synchronmotiore werden u.a. in Pumpspeicherkraftwerken eingesetzt.

Daher gibts die auch im mehrstelligen MW - Bereich.


----------



## Borsti (7 Februar 2007)

Die niedrigste Geschwindigkeit ist etwa 150 upm und die maximale etwa 2800 upm. Für diesen Drehzahlbereich wurden die Maschinen damals konzipiert. Was wir nun tatsächlich fahren, kann ich erst heute in Erfahrung bringen, wenn ich mal mit den Bedinern rede.

Synchronmotoren sind keine schlechte Idee. Allerdings dann welche mit Permanentmagneten, weil wir ja eigentlich von den Schleifkontakten weg wollen.

Wüsstest du jetzt einen Hersteller, der diese anbietet?
Dann könnten wir ja mal einen antanzen lassen, der sich damit gut auskennt...


----------



## the bang 2 (7 Februar 2007)

eventuell hilft dir das was?  http://www.automation.siemens.com/download/internet/cache/3/1262387/pub/de/da12-2004-d.pdf


----------



## Borsti (7 Februar 2007)

Nee, leider nicht. Das sind ja auch nur Gleichströmer und Umrichter drinne (oder hab ich was übersehen?).

Ich hab übrigens einen Tipfehler gemacht. Ich meinte nicht 2800 upm, sondern 1800 upm. Und diesen Bereich bis 1800 Upm nutzen wir wohl komplett.


----------



## kiestumpe (8 Februar 2007)

Du hast mit Strömen von ca 1kA zu tun, das ist schon ganz schön viel.

Sind die Gleichtstrommaschinen auch am 400V-Netz direkt angeschlossen? Das müßten ja Armdicke Leiter sein.

Wenn's bei 1800rpm geht, könnt ich mir eine 2 polpaarige Asynchronmaschine vorstellen, die vom FU etwas überdeht wird.
Vielleicht auch noch einen Trafo vor dem FU, der die Spannung auf 690V hochsetzt.

hth


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Februar 2007)

FU von Allen Bradley:
http://www.ab.com/drives/powerflex/700h/index.html

und hier hat's Motoren dazu:
http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/ca/motors-ca001_-en-p.pdf
(Seite 2 links)


----------



## Borsti (8 Februar 2007)

@kiestumpe: Frag mich bitte nicht, wieviel mm² Leitungen das sind, aber die sind schon recht dick (so 15cm im Durchmesser, wenn ich schätzen müsste). Und ja, die Gleichströmer hängen indirekt am 400V Netz. Gehen halt 400V auf den Gleichstromrichter (ABB) und von da aus als Gleichspannung an die Motoren (ABB).

@Oberchefe: Nun, da find ich allerdings nur normale Drehströmer, oder Gleichströmer in der Größenordnung... Oder hab ich was übersehen/überlesen?


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Februar 2007)

ich hatte auch "FU" geschrieben, bei Servos ist früher Schluß:
http://www.ab.com/motion/drives/kinetix7000.html

Im Allgemeinen teilt man aber bei Servos die Maschine in mehrere Einzelbereiche mit einzelnen Motoren auf anstatt einen großen Motor zu nehmen und per Mechanik (Getriebe, Hauptwelle....) auf die verschiedenen Maschinenteile zu geben.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 Februar 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ich hatte auch "FU" geschrieben, bei Servos ist früher Schluß:
> http://www.ab.com/motion/drives/kinetix7000.html
> 
> Im Allgemeinen teilt man aber bei Servos die Maschine in mehrere Einzelbereiche mit einzelnen Motoren auf anstatt einen großen Motor zu nehmen und per Mechanik (Getriebe, Hauptwelle....) auf die verschiedenen Maschinenteile zu geben.




Kannst du da mal Beispiele nennen ?


----------



## Borsti (9 Februar 2007)

hmm... Mehrere Teile verteilen... Schön und gut, aber hier geht das nicht, ist ja keine Verpackungsmaschine, oder sowas... 
Ausserdem ist die Maschine ja schon fertig (seit 8 Jahren). Wir wollen ja nur den Gleichströmer ersetzen...


----------



## kiestumpe (9 Februar 2007)

Was sprich denn dagegen eine Asynchronmaschine, 2-polpaarig einzusetzen, so wie beschrieben?


----------



## Borsti (9 Februar 2007)

Abgesehen von dem was in #1 steht? 


> Wenn's bei 1800rpm geht, könnt ich mir eine 2 polpaarige Asynchronmaschine vorstellen, die vom FU etwas *überdeht* wird.
> Vielleicht auch noch einen *Trafo* vor dem FU, der die Spannung auf 690V hochsetzt.


Wir überdrehen nicht gerne was, schonmal gar nicht, bei der Auslegung. Wenns später nicht anders geht, okay, aber schon von Anfang an... Nö. (immer an die 1/3 Reserve denken).
Einen Trafo vor den FU... Nun, wohl ehr ne kleine Trafostation. Dafür ist definitiv kein Platz. Wird sowieso schon schwierig in den Schrank neue Regler rein zu bekommen, da die Schranköffnungen nur 0,7m x 2,0m sind. Zusätzlich kommt noch eine weitere Stör- und Fehlerquelle hinzu. Dann kann ich auch die Gleichströmer drinne lassen, die haben genausoviel Zeug, was nicht funktionieren könnte.
Ausserdem... hmmm... Es gefällt mir ganz einfach nicht... 
Das ist wahrscheinlich der Hauptgrund. Aber ich befürchte halt noch, daß normale Drehströmer mit nem FU einfach nicht genug Kraft aufbringen, welche im unteren Drehzahl bereich benötigt wird.


----------



## lefrog (11 Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Das ist sicherlich kein einfaches Problem, schon gar nicht in dieser Größenordnung... 
Ich würde mal prüfen, ob es gehen würde, nicht direkt mit dem Antrieb auf die Maschine zu wirken, sondern über ein Getriebe. Weiter würde ich einen Motor auswählen, der eine Nenndrehzahl von ca. 2800 upm hat. Diesen kann man denke ich sicher bei 5600 upm fahren, wenn der Motorhersteller das abnickt. Diese 5600upm würde ich durch eine Getriebeübersetzung von 3,11 auf 1800upm herabsetzen. Bei 150upm der Maschine würde der Antrieb dann mit knappen 500upm drehen - das entspricht knappen 9 Hz - verdammt wenich irgendwie... 
Durch das Getriebe würde die Motorleistung sicherlich kleiner gewählt auch noch reichen, ich würde dann aber auf Grund der thermischen Belastung ein zwei Nummern größer als notwendig wählen und dem Antrieb einen Fremdlüfter spendieren...

Wie auch immer, bei dieser Größenordnung würde ich auf jedenfall den Hersteller des Antriebes mit ins Boot holen...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Borsti (12 Februar 2007)

Wir wirken ja zZ auch nicht direkt. Der Motor sitzt quasi neben der Maschine und treibt den Rotor über Keilriemen an ( I= ~1:3).
Wir wollen ja auch die Hersteller ins Boot holen. Ich wollt mich nur halt vorher erkundigen wer sowas anbietet.
Damals (etwa 99/2000) war es so, dass der Maschinenhersteller gesagt hat (Mein Arbeitgeber wollte halt keine DC Motoren haben), "ihr könnt da drauf bauen was ihr wollt, aber wir übernehmen dann keine Garantie". Nun ist mit Garantie sowieso nix mehr. Die DC Motoren von ABB, die zZ verbaut sind, haben halt so ein paar Eigenarten die nicht ganz hübsch sind. Zum einen haben sie Kohlen. Die Kohlen nutzen sich ab, müssen ständig auf Bürstenfeuer kontrolliert werden, es müssen regelmäßige Isolationsmessungen gemacht werden (Kohlenstaub) und die Lager, haben hinter ihnen quasi ein Reservoir für Fett. Sprich, wenn man die Motoren abgeschmiert werden, drückt sich das alte Fett in dieses Reservoir. Und irgendwann ist das Ding halt voll und dann bekommt man kein neues Fett rein. Daraufhin müssen die Motoren halt runter und zerlegt und gereinigt werden (beim Hersteller). Wir haben zwar immer einen Motor zum wechseln auf Vorrat liegen, aber das Ding is ja auch nicht leicht und der wechseln nimmt knapp 10 Stunden in Anspruch. Halt alles so Kleinigkeiten die summiert ein Ärgernis ergeben... :???: 
Daher der Wunsch auf AC Motoren umzusteigen.


----------



## lefrog (12 Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Also... hier kannst Du zum Beispiel einen passenden Antrieb bekommen...
http://www.vem-group.com/index.php?id=40&lkz=1

Einen Umrichter kannst Du hier beziehen, leider ich da aber bei 315kW schluss... eventuell reicht Dir das aber auch aus... die beiden Firmen gehören meines Wissens zusammen...
http://www.keb.de/kebneu/deutsch/fs_el_generation4_d.htm

Eventuell hilft Dir das weiter, zumindest die Antriebe von VEM haben wir hier im Einsatz und sind vollends zufrieden - allerdings nicht in dieser Größenordnung...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Borsti (12 Februar 2007)

hmm... KEB kenn ich, haben wir auch teilweise im Einsatz.
Allerdings hab ich da jetzt auch nur normale "Normmotoren" gefunden. Das müssten ja dann normale Drehströmer sein, oder?
Wie du schon bereits sagtest:


> das entspricht knappen 9 Hz


Ist ein bissl wenig für nen Drehströmer, oder?
Daher auch meine Idee auf Servos um zu steigen, da diese damit keine Probleme haben.
Oder hab ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Februar 2007)

Borsti schrieb:


> hmm... KEB kenn ich, haben wir auch teilweise im Einsatz.
> Allerdings hab ich da jetzt auch nur normale "Normmotoren" gefunden. Das müssten ja dann normale Drehströmer sein, oder?
> Wie du schon bereits sagtest:
> 
> ...



Meine Erfahrung sagt mir, das, Servo-Umrichter und Rückführung  vorausgesetzt, auch noch 5 HZ zu ralisieren sind.

In deiner Leistungsklasse siehts aber vielleicht anders aus.


----------



## Borsti (12 Februar 2007)

> Meine Erfahrung sagt mir, das, Servo-Umrichter und Rückführung vorausgesetzt, auch noch 5 HZ zu ralisieren sind.


 
Rückführung vorausgesetzt? Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Februar 2007)

Borsti schrieb:


> Rückführung vorausgesetzt? Was meinst du damit?




Einen Resolver an der Motorwelle, so das der Umrichter die Rotorlage erkennen kann.
Mit dem passenden Umrichtern lassen sich das Asynchronmotoren quasi "Synchron" fahren. Lenze hat z.B. so Umrichter. Aber obs die mit 350 kW gibt, weis ich nicht....


----------



## Borsti (12 Februar 2007)

Ach so meintest du das.
Nun ja, sowas schwebt mir ja auch vor. Allerdings ist das genau mein Problem, sowas gibt es scheinbar nicht in der Größenordnung... 

Wie gesagt, Siemens bietet sowas bis 215kW an. Hab mir schonmal überlegt obs nicht möglich wäre, 2 Motoren zu nehmen und diese Synchron laufen zu lassen. Sollte eigentlich doch auch gehen...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Februar 2007)

Borsti schrieb:


> Ach so meintest du das.
> Nun ja, sowas schwebt mir ja auch vor. Allerdings ist das genau mein Problem, sowas gibt es scheinbar nicht in der Größenordnung...
> 
> Wie gesagt, Siemens bietet sowas bis 215kW an. Hab mir schonmal überlegt obs nicht möglich wäre, 2 Motoren zu nehmen und diese Synchron laufen zu lassen. Sollte eigentlich doch auch gehen...



Willst du die Maschine neu aufbauen ??


----------



## Borsti (12 Februar 2007)

Nee, natürlich nicht.
Um grob zu erklären, wie die Maschine aussieht:
Stell dir vor, du hast einen Behälter, mit etwa 3m Durchmesser und 8 Metern Länge. Dieser liegt auf der Seite. Innen läuft ein Rotor. Dieser wird über Keilriemen, von einem an der Seite angebrachten DC Motor angetrieben.
Und da wo der Motor zZ sitzt, kann man ja was anderes hin bauen. Übereinander z.B. und dann jeweils 4 Keilriemen von einem Motor auf die Welle und 4 von dem anderen Motor. 
Müsste nur eine  neue Halterung für die Motoren gebaut werden und neue Schutzabdeckungen für die Keilriemen.
Klar, ist aufwendiger als Motor runter und anderen drauf, aber zumindest sollte es möglich sein.


----------



## lefrog (12 Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Nächste Idee... aber diese gänzlich ohne Gewähr...
Was haltet ihr davon einen Antrieb mit mit mehreren Polzahlen einzusetzen (Dahlanderschlatung) und hinter dem Umrichter umzuschalten um sozusagen zwei Drehzahlklassen zu erstellen? 
Angenommen wir haben einmal 2 Pole (~3000upm) und einmal 8 Pole (750upm). Um nun auf Deine gewünschten 150-1800upm zu kommen lassen wir den Antrieb in der 87Hz-Kennlinie laufen (2 Pole 5220upm, 8 Pole 1305upm) und setzen eine Übersetzung von 3 ein, damit werden aus 5220upm 1740upm und aus 1305upm werden 435upm. Mit den 2 poligen Wicklungen decken wir den Drehzahlbereich von 1800upm bis runter auf 400upm ab (entspricht 20Hz) und mit der 8 poligen Wicklung decken wir 435upm bis runter auf 100upm (entspricht 20Hz) ab. 

Problem: Wie und wann schalte ich die Pole um? Mann kann dieses nicht in laufen machen. Der Antrieb muss dafür stehen und der Umrichter von Netz getrennt sein. Ob das nun praktikabel ist und überhauüt zu realisieren ist, kann ich nicht sagen... wie gesagt, ich würde einfach mal bei VEM zum beispiel anrufen und denen das Problem schildern - eventuell haben die auch eine ganz andere Idee...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Februar 2007)

lefrog schrieb:


> Problem: Wie und wann schalte ich die Pole um?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Tobias



Nächstes Problem:
Wo bekommst du nen Dahlander 350kW her ?

Nene, wenn mit Umrichter, dann nicht auch noch Polumschaltbar.
Stell dir mal die Riesenschütze vor..!
D-YY geht nicht ohne Schütze !
*IMHO Schnappsidee.*


----------



## Borsti (12 Februar 2007)

Och, ich mag Schnapsideen... 
Vom Prinzip her ist die Idee gar nicht so verkehrt, da wir zwischen den einzelnen Schritten auch den Antrieb kurz stoppen können. Aber, wie gesagt, woher so einen großen polumschaltbaren Motor nehmen. 

Andere Idee...
Ich weiß, daß wir noch irgendwo eine alte Schmutzwasserpumpe im Einsatz haben, welche ein regelbares Getriebe besitzt. Dieses Getriebe wird über einen kleinen Motor "geregelt". Das in Kombination mit nem FU... 

Aber ich denke, wir werden einfach mal ein paar Hersteller anschreiben, mal sehen was die noch so für Ideen haben... 
Vorausgesetzt, man schmettert meine Idee nicht wieder ab...

[edit]
Wieder was eingefallen. Das mit der Dahlanderschaltung hat ja immernoch den entscheidenden Nachteil, daß wenn man die kleinste Polpaarzahl nimmt, man erstmal auf die Nennfrequenz kommen muss. Und dazu wird ja wieder "mehr Power" benötigt... Schlecht...
[/edit]


----------



## lefrog (12 Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Gut, ihr habt gewonnen... schlechte Idee...

In dem Online-Katalog von VEM hab ich zumindest einen Motor mit 328kW oder 368kW gefunden, welche von 5Hz bis 50Hz eingesetzt werden können, das entspricht bei der 4poligen Maschine 150 bis 1500upm - eventuell sowas? Ich habe zwar bedenken wegen der langsamen Drehzahl, aber da dies so im Katalog steht sollte das funktionieren...

http://www.vem-group.com/ekat/index.htm
dann auf deutsch
dann Gastzugang weiter... und warten...
dann Motoren
dann Käfigläufer
dann Motoren für Umrichterbetrieb
dann Baureihe K2.R bis 420V
dann Stellbereich 1:10, 5Hz ... 50Hz
dann 4polig
dann runterscrollen...

Der 328kW Motor kostet lächerliche 44.800€, das nur am Rande...

Das es in dieser Größenordnung ein Verstellgetriebe gibt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - jedenfalls habe ich keines auf die Schnelle gefunden...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Februar 2007)

Du brauchst keinen Servo um niedrige Drehzahlen konstant zu fahren, FU mit Encoder tut's auch. Die Frage ist eher wieviel Geld Du ausgeben willst, geben tut's schon was (siehe auch Link oben), je nach gefordertem Drehmoment im unteren Bereich kostet's aber dann auch:


----------



## Stromer (13 Februar 2007)

Also ich habe diese Größe noch nicht projektiert, aber:

Es ist doch erstens möglich mit einem 4-poligen Motor über die normale synchrone Drehzahl zu fahren.
Zweitens ist es kein Problem, wenn der Antrieb geregelt ist, bis auf Null 1/min runterzufahren.
Es wird dazu kein Servomotor benötigt, denn ein Servo ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein geregelter Antrieb. Es wird also nur eine Drehzahlerkennung zum Regeln benötigt und ein Umrichter der das kann.
Aus dem Stehgreif würde ich sagen, dass durchaus bis 2000 1/min gefahren werden kann, evt. sogar schneller.
Muss mich schämen wenn dem nicht so wäre.

Dass so ein 350kw Motor Geld kostet ist normal, schließlich ist es kein Motor von der Stange. Bei F > 50HZ für den FU geht auch keine normale Wicklung.
Frag mal eine Gleichstrommaschine an, die kostet warscheinlich locker das doppelte.

Wenn ich sowas projektieren müsste, würde ich mal bei einem Motorenhersteller anrufen. Die haben Experten für solche Lösungen.


----------



## Borsti (13 Februar 2007)

Also, Geld und Gewicht sind nebensächlich...
Die DC Motren die wir zZ haben kosten knappe 66tsd€ und wiegen 2100kg...

@Oberschefe: Das sieht schonmal gut aus...  Rockwell, bzw. AB war das, oder?

@lefrog: Auch eine Möglichkeit...

Ich glaub wir wenden uns einfach mal an esagte Hersteller, evtl. ABB noch und dem Hersteller der Maschine. Mal sehen was die uns anbieten können.
Dank euch schonmal...


----------



## maier21 (13 Februar 2007)

Hallo Borsti,
von Siemens gibt es durchaus Motoran >215kW und auch die Umrichter dazu.
Die Motoren sind halt keine Katalogprodukte mehr.
Schau mal hierdie FU's als Schrankgerät:
https://mall.automation.siemens.com...101-100-96-97-512-513-591-674-675-&jumpto=675

und die Motorenbeschreibung:

https://mall.automation.siemens.com...-101-100-96-97-512-513-591-674-675-&jumpto=95

Gruß
Maier21


----------

